# anyone want to go fishing 10 may 2010????



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

i have gone surf fishing a couple times, but never caught anything. always used shrimp. i want to try it again tomorrow, but i think i would ave more fun if i went with somebody that knows what they are doing. anyone want to go? i'm in the fort walton beach area. i would like to stay around there, but i would go to navarre area if need be. any takers?? i have my own gear and i would bring my own bait, just looking for someone who knows what they are doing. soot me a pm if you wanna go,

~jesse


----------

